
Zenefits Once Told Employees No Sex in Stairwells - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/zenefits-once-told-employees-no-sex-in-stairwells-1456183097?mod=trending_now_4
======
dcgudeman
_Last June, Emily Agin, the company’s director of real estate and workplace
services, sent a note to San Francisco-based employees to cut out crude
behavior, lest the company lose access to the building’s stairwells.

The email, reviewed by The Wall Street Journal, read in part:

“It has been brought to our attention by building management and Security that
the stairwells are being used inappropriately....Cigarettes, plastic cups
filled with beer, and several used condoms were found in the stairwell. Yes,
you read that right. Do not use the stairwells to smoke, drink, eat, or have
sex. Please respect building and company policy and use common sense...”_

